# Truth



## Writer One (Oct 20, 2015)

I been ask to write a non fiction piece, for which I hope I am in the right forum. I've been told I cannot put the right words into every sentence after the first sentence. As you know in the first sentence there is a subject and a predicate. After I pass the first sentence and try to write clear, I cannot because I see no flow in the sentence, after the subject and predicate. I seem to be babbling. I am beginning to doubt if I can grasp general writing. If my thoughts alone are not telling me what words to write, then where are the words coming, except from me?

I write from my mind heart and experience, please tell me where else I can write from? I am a fanatic for placing the correct subject and predicate in the right place in the sentence as I am fanatic about spelling and editing the piece, "in journalism piece means what's written". Please critique this again? I cannot seem to not find the right forum to write, in just to get it critiqued. I am slow in my mine in trying to understand, new hobbies like writing. I cannot write outside of non-fiction only my thoughts my mind my heart and my experiences. Writer One [-o<


----------



## Plasticweld (Oct 20, 2015)

Paul in journalism you have to be able to tell a story that explains an event.  You need what happened, who was involved, how it effected them.  Also a good description of the place, time and surrounding. 

Tell me about the day you got married?


----------



## EmmaSohan (Oct 20, 2015)

> I write from my mind heart and experience, please tell me where else I can write from?



Where did this sentence come from?

Paul, most of what you write I cannot understand. But I have noticed that occasionally you write, well, a good sentence. It comes out somehow both simple and profound.

 You should try to do more of those. Here's another I remembered:




> My question is if these friends knew about their friend, why didn't they do something to help them with their serious mental problems? I for one have had mental problems since I was sixteen and never killed nothing, but bugs, (I hate them).



Best wishes. Emma


----------



## dither (Oct 24, 2015)

For me it's about personal perspectives. Putting into words one's interpretation of events.


----------

